# Pitman Arm



## POOF (Jan 16, 2007)

On An 69, with power steering, is the Pitman arm to be flush with the Powersteering gear box?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't know the answer to your question, but that is one sweet ride!

Let's Go Cowboys!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you jack the front end off the ground and grab the passenger wheel and try to force it left to right, back and forth, there should be NO up and down movement from the pitman arm. Left to right movement is okay, but any up and down movement means the part is worn out.

*edit*
Da...that`s for the idler arm, not the pitman arm.
/me crawls under a rock


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The pitman arm should be all the way on the sector shaft, but not rubbing the body of the gearbox where the sector shaft comes out. There should be a small gap...some cars have a felt dust shield here. The arm should be far enough on the sector shaft so that the shaft protrudes out of the Pitman arm slightly. I've seen worn out drag links, tie rods, etc, but I've yet to see a pitman arm come off a sector shaft easily! Good luck....
Jeff


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

geeteeohguy said:


> The pitman arm should be all the way on the sector shaft, but not rubbing the body of the gearbox where the sector shaft comes out. There should be a small gap...some cars have a felt dust shield here. The arm should be far enough on the sector shaft so that the shaft protrudes out of the Pitman arm slightly. I've seen worn out drag links, tie rods, etc, but I've yet to see a pitman arm come off a sector shaft easily! Good luck....
> Jeff


:agree

I have about a 3/8" gap between the top of my pitman arm and the bottom of the gear box.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

3/8" is right where it should be.


----------



## POOF (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the help. Its on there where the nut is fully on ,but it looks like its about 3/4 to an 1 inch gap.:confused


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

POOF said:


> Thanks for the help. Its on there where the nut is fully on ,but it looks like its about 3/4 to an 1 inch gap.:confused



You may be OK, my measurement was taken from my 66 and GM changed the design on the pitman arms in 68.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

As long as the nut is fully on, you'll be ok. If your sector shaft was coming out of the gearbox (which I've never seen happen) you'd have all kinds of problems tryiing to steer!
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll check my 67 tonight and post...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The output shaft of the gear box and the hole in the pitman arm are tappered, so as long as the nut it tight the pitman arm should be tight to the shaft. It`s not at the gear box were they wear and that nut should never loosen up.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's right. As mentioned earlier, I've never seen one come loose. Just the opposite!!! They're a real sob to pull off of there!


----------

